# Super Early TI - TMC Ceramics



## oldgoldman (Feb 8, 2014)

Found this board on the very very bottom of a huge gaylord of junk boards. Funny how the good stuff is always on the bottom. Thought you'd like. Regards OGM


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice stuff any idea of its source. Thanx for sharing.
Brgs,
Esau


----------



## oldgoldman (Feb 8, 2014)

No clue where it came from .. I'll leave that to the experts to determine


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 8, 2014)

Of course it was on the bottom, if it was on top somebody would have already cherry-picked it! :lol: 
Ok, so I'm guessing these are a calculator chip set?

http://datamath.org/IC_List.htm


----------



## oldgoldman (Feb 8, 2014)

daah .. i'm such an idiot !!!  

great website on the early TI stuff .. thanks


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 8, 2014)

A couple of montes ago I came across these rare Ram sticks.

Phil


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 8, 2014)

oldgoldman said:


> daah .. i'm such an idiot !!!
> 
> great website on the early TI stuff .. thanks




Not to worry, just got lucky someone had actually catalogued the information or we still wouldn't know.

Phil, those IBM chips always look impressive with their aluminum caps. Can't say I've ever found anything interesting inside them though? The 30 pin SIMM would be from the mid 1980's I'd think, the DIMM is from 1993 based on the date code of the chips.


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanx guys,
lesson taken, old data processing machines to be thoroughly inspected for components
Best Regards.
Esau.


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 10, 2014)

Phil, what are those memory sticks? prototypes?


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 14, 2014)

Definitely looks like memory for the old IBM computer systems like
the early PS/1 or PS/2's or for some of the industrial PC's.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 14, 2014)

> Phil, what are those memory sticks? prototypes?


Cap, I really don't know... When I buy the mixed ram memory, I end up with with all kinds of "strange" sticks. I save them until I find if they're worth more selling them to collectors. I collect some myself, mainly to leave them to my 12 year old grandson.


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks, just curious really as when after you browse hundreds of pics of several thousand sticks of RAM drooling, and something weird pops up... its like, OOOH DIFFERENT!!!!


----------

